
Apple Modifies System Software Licensing Policy (1992) - yuhong
https://groups.google.com/d/msg/comp.sys.mac.announce/vTmp-bIZGLs/M5I9Ia2YhGkJ
======
yuhong
I particularly want to talk about "Furthermore, allowing system software to be
distributed free of charge via these organizations has limited our ability to
convince Apple resellers to distribute and promote Apple system software
products to their customers."

